# hi from archie



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

this little chap is back


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

this boy loves his holidays


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome back Archie! (And Kim). I did wonder where you’d got to! 
Hope all has been well


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Kim, I’ve been wandering where you & your lovely boy have been too  the castle looks very nice, where is it?


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Welcome back Archie! (And Kim). I did wonder where you'd got to!
> Hope all has been well


hi ....good to be back .im all better now had 3 foot ops a bonegraft but doing well back walking archie down our beach going to aquasize every wed and doing walking netball....archies keeping well and happy ...


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Matrod said:


> Hi Kim, I've been wandering where you & your lovely boy have been too  the castle looks very nice, where is it?


hello to you ......the castle is nr bodiam castle at sussex / kent we stayed in a pod lol at egmont farm nr rye


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Kim Watcham said:


> hello to you ......the castle is nr bodiam castle at sussex / kent we stayed in a pod lol at egmont farm nr rye
> View attachment 375482


Oooh that looks lovely! I'd much prefer something like that to a hotel any day.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

I thought that was Bodium castle, it's not terribly far from where I live and we often go there during the summer with our dogs and a picnic, it's a lovely day out! There are 
the most enormous carp in that water!


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

Bugsys grandma said:


> I thought that was Bodium castle, it's not terribly far from where I live and we often go there during the summer with our dogs and a picnic, it's a lovely day out! There are
> the most enormous carp in that water!


yes lovley day out ...very big fish in there .....archie enjoyed his new walks on hols


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

enjoying our beach


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Bless him he looks like he's having a whale of a time!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Aww, flying Archie :Happy


----------



## onlysnake (Dec 6, 2018)

Sooooo cute!!! :Happy I don't know, but I'm addicted to the looks of Shi Tsu and Lhasa Apso...


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

onlysnake said:


> Sooooo cute!!! :Happy I don't know, but I'm addicted to the looks of Shi Tsu and Lhasa Apso...


ummy1ummyyes they do have a pretty face


----------

